# If your dog has hip dysplasia - stem cell cure



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dog treated with stem cells | Denton Record Chronicle | News for Denton County, Texas | Local News



> Adult animal stem cell technology uses the body’s regenerative healing power to cure the animal of osteoarthritis, hip dysplasia and tendon, ligament and cartilage injuries. In the process, fat tissue is removed from the animal, stem cells are separated and activated and then injected into the ailing area. ...
> 
> “PRP is the body’s natural anti-inflammatory [and] will reduce the inflammation immediately,” Hurrell said. “After three weeks, you will see bone regrowing, tissue regrowing, and that’s from the stem cells.”
> 
> Hurrell said she has never seen the procedure fail.


Wouldn't that be wonderful if this is really a fix to such a debilitating disease.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes that would be grate. My Brother and sister in law just had a hip replaced in there dog. I wonder what that cost as compared to this, I haven't asked.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that link. Something I'm sticking in the back of my mind for my little mate, Lola the pug puppy.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is fantastic, medical science is evolving so fast it is really promising. i can't imagine a hip job on a dog would be more than about 2k which seems like the 2 are on par and one being FAR less invasive.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> That is fantastic, medical science is evolving so fast it is really promising. i can't imagine a hip job on a dog would be more than about 2k which seems like the 2 are on par and one being FAR less invasive.


That's kinda what I'm thinking. An injection would be easier than a replacement on the dog for sure. 

I don't have a dog right now with hip dysplasia but I have in the past, it's so hard to fix and so painful for the dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend and I have just been told that a THR would cost probably round $3500- 4000 once you've paid for everything. Thats why I'm interested in learning about the stem cell treatments as it sounds like its a hell of a lot cheaper and a hell of a lot less invasive.
With a lot of luck we may not have to go down this road, but it is a distinct possibility.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The downside with these stem cell surgeries is that there is always a chance that it does not improve your dog. Out of the people who have it done for their dogs, about 70-80% show improvement. I'm also interested in talking to Aspen's doctor about this...


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know how this can be considered a cure, it doesn't changed the structure of the malformed hip socket. This is treatment for the arthritis...correct?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know - it says bone and tissue actually grow. Not sure what it results in.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I found it I don't know how to do the web page so I just thought if I posted it would bring it back to the front. And what happened to xellil and Snorkels and how shes doing? Whats up?


----------

